# Premium Channel Premieres: January 2009



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available and of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*Starz*
On Starz in January is "*Starz Saturday Premieres*" with hit movies including *The Other Boleyn Girl* (1/10) starring Natalie Portman, Eric Bana, and Scarlett Johansson; *Vantage Point* (1/17) starring Dennis Quaid, Sigourney Weaver, Forrest Whitaker and Matthew Fox; *Step Up 2: The Streets* (1/24) with Robert Hoffman, Will Kemp, and Briana Evigan; *Smart People* (1/31) starring Dennis Quaid, Sarah Jessica Parker and Ellen Page.

In January, the "*Starz Inside*" series continues on Starz with Starz Originals *Starz Inside: Ladies or Gentlemen* which dives into men playing women and women playing men. The special, hosted by Richard Roeper, premieres on *Tuesday, January 20* at 10 p.m. and includes some of the most daring cross-sexual performances in Hollywood history. Executive produced by John Landis. Additionally, Starz Entertainments first hour-long original drama series "*Crash*" continues each Friday night 10 p.m. on Starz.
=====
January 3 - *Crash* (series) marathon will air. Season finale for the series will air on Friday, January 9 at 10 p.m.
January 10 - *The Other Boleyn Girl* starring: Natalie Portman, Eric Bana, and Scarlett Johansson (9pm)
January 17 - *Vantage Point* starring: Dennis Quaid, Sigourney Weaver, Forrest Whitaker and Matthew Fox (9pm)
January 24 - *Step Up 2: The Streets* starring: Robert Hoffman, Will Kemp, and Briana Evigan (9pm)
January 31 - *Smart People* starring: Dennis Quaid, Sarah Jessica Parker and Ellen Page (9pm)

Starz originals and other events:

*Crash*: Starz Entertainments first hour-long drama series airs *every Friday night at 10 p.m.* Starring a multi-ethnic ensemble cast led by film icon Dennis Hopper and set in Los Angeles, "*Crash*" explores the complexities of social tolerance and the meaning of the American dream through characters whose lives intersect and collide as they strive to achieve that dream. The series is co-executive produced by Paul Haggis and Don Cheadle.
*Starz Inside: Ladies or Gentlemen* premieres *1/20 at 10 p.m.* This Starz Originals special, hosted by Richard Roeper, dives into men playing women and women playing men. Some of the most daring cross-sexual performances in Hollywood history are showcased in this installment. The special is executive produced by John Landis.

Encore Action has the *Saturday Action Zone*. Do you know where your action is? It's *every Saturday at 10 p.m.*

*Money Train* 1/3 - (Wesley Snipes, Woody Harrelson, Jennifer Lopez)
*End of Days* 1/10 - (Arnold Schwarzenegger, Gabriel Byrne, Robin Tunney)
*Twelve Monkeys* 1/17  (Bruce Willis, Madeline Stowe, Brad Pitt)
*The Rock* 1/24  (Sean Connery, Nicolas Cage, Ed Harris)
*Bulletproof* 1/31  (Damon Wayans, Adam Sandler, James Caan)

Encore Action will also be *Going Apesh#t on New Years* with a New Year's Eve/New Year's Day marathon of the _Planet of the Apes_ movies beginning at 7:30 p.m. on Wednesday 12/31 (New Years Eve).

*Planet of the Apes* (original version, with Charlton Heston, Roddy McDowall, Kim Hunter) 7:30 p.m.
*Beneath the Planet of the Apes* (James Franciscus, Kim Hunter, Charlton Heston) 9:30 p.m.
*Escape from the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Kim Hunter, Bradford Dillman) 11:05 p.m.
*Conquest of the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Don Murray, Ricardo Montalban) 12:50 a.m. on Thursday 1/1/2009
*Battle for the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Claude Akins, Natalie Trundy) 2:20 a.m.
*Planet of the Apes* (original version, with Charlton Heston, Roddy McDowall, Kim Hunter) 4:00 a.m.
*Beneath the Planet of the Apes* (James Franciscus, Kim Hunter, Charlton Heston) 6:00 a.m.
*Escape from the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Kim Hunter, Bradford Dillman) 7:40 a.m.
*Conquest of the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Don Murray, Ricardo Montalban) 9:20 a.m.
*Battle for the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Claude Akins, Natalie Trundy) 10:50 a.m.
*Planet of the Apes* (original version, with Charlton Heston, Roddy McDowall, Kim Hunter) 12:20 p.m.
*Beneath the Planet of the Apes* (James Franciscus, Kim Hunter, Charlton Heston) 2:15 p.m.
*Escape from the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Kim Hunter, Bradford Dillman) 3:50 p.m.
*Conquest of the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Don Murray, Ricardo Montalban) 5:30 p.m.
*Battle for the Planet of the Apes* (Roddy McDowall, Claude Akins, Natalie Trundy) 7:00 p.m.

Encore Westerns' six-gun salute for January is Randolph Scott. Enjoy a full-day marathon on his birthday, January 23 beginning at 3:10 a.m.

*Badman's Territory* 3:10 a.m. & 10:10 a.m.  (Randolph Scott, Ann Richards, George "Gabby" Hayes)
*Fort Worth* 4:35 a.m. & 2:15 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, David Brian, Phyllis Thaxter)
*Westbound* 6:05 a.m. & 9:35 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, Virginia Mayo, Karen Steele)
*Riding Shotgun* 7:20 a.m. & 5:10 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, Wayne Morris, Joan Weldon)
*Ten Wanted Men* 8:45 a.m. & 8 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, Jocelyn Brando, Richard Boone)
*The Nevadan* 11:35 a.m.  (Randolph Scott, Dorothy Malone, Forrest Tucker)
*Colt .45* 1 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, Ruth Roman, Zachary Scott)
*Carson City* 3:40 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, Raymond Massey, Lucille Norman)
*Rage at Dawn* 6:30 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, Forrest Tucker, Mala Powers)
*Thunder Over the Plains* 10:45 p.m.  (Randolph Scott, Lex Barker, Phyllis Kirk)

In addition, Encore Westerns has _Autry Rides Again!_: Classic Gene Autry films, restored by Encore Westerns.

*Rhythm of the Saddle* 1/4 at 12 p.m., repeated 1/7 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, Pert Kelton)
*In Old Monterey* 1/11 at 12 p.m., repeated 1/14 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, June Storey)
*Yodelin' Kid from Pine Ridge* 1/18 at 12 p.m., repeated 1/21 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, Betty Bronson)
*Prairie Moon* 1/25 at 12 p.m., repeated 1/28 at 12 p.m.  (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, Shirley Deane)

Encore will be helping to celebrate the Razzie Awards with a marathon of Razzie award winning films on 1/21. The selections will include *Encino Man*, *Shining Through*, *Rhinestone*, *Shanghai Surprise*, *I Know Who Killed Me*, *Battlefield Earth*, and *Striptease*. If you want to see the best of the worst, there you go!

Encore's spotlight for January shines on Tom Cruise with a marathon of his films stacked *Saturday, 1/27 beginning at 6:30 p.m.*:

*Legend* at 6:30 p.m. (Tom Cruise, Mia Sara, Tim Curry)
*Jerry Maguire* at 8 p.m. (Tom Cruise, Cuba Gooding Jr., Renee Zellweger)
*Far and Away* at 10:20 p.m. (Tom Cruise, Nicole Kidman)
*Eyes Wide Shut* at 12:45 a.m. (Tom Cruise, Nicole Kidman, Harvey Keitel)

*HBO*
From (shudder!!) commercials/blurbs on HBO there's word that the new seasons of *Flight of the Conchords* and *Big Love* will start up in January. There's also a new show called *East Bound and Down* that is coming up in the new year (February).
From info in HBO's December downloadable guide: in January, expect HBO to have an HBO Comedy Special featuring *Lisa Lampanelli*, along with *Juno*.
=====
January 3 - *Jumper* starring Hayden Christensen, Jamie Bell, Rachel Bilson, Samuel Jackson, Diane Lane, Michael Rooker, Anna Sophia Robb, Max Thieriot, Teresa Palmer (8 p.m.)
January 10 - *Hitman* starring Timothy Olyphant, Dougray Scott, Olga Kurylenko, Robert Knepper, Ulrich Thomsen, Michael Offei, Henry Ian Cusick (8 p.m.)
January 17 - *Juno* starring Ellen Page, Michael Cera, Jennifer Garner, Jason Bateman, Allison Janney, J.K. Simmons, Olivia Thirby (8 p.m.) Note: aired on Cinemax in December
January 24 - *Welcome Home Roscoe Jenkins* starring Martin Lawrence, Margaret Avery, Joy Bryant, Louis C.K., Michael Duncan, Mike Epps, Mo'nique, Nicole Parker, Cedric The Entertainer, Damani Roberts, James Earl Jones, Affion Crockett, Guss Hoffman, Liz Mikel, Ted Manson (8 p.m.)
January 31 - *Meet the Spartans* starring Sean Maguire, Carmen Electra, Ken Davitian, Kevin Sorbo (8:30 p.m.)
January 31 - *Lisa Lampanelli: Long Live the Queen* (10 p.m.)
---------
*HBO Boxing events:*
January 17 (HBO Boxing) - From info at Fightnights.com: _John Duddy vs. Ronald Hearns (light middleweight) and Vivian Harris vs. Edgar Santana (light welterweight)_ - From Madison Square Garden, New York, NY (10 p.m.)
(HBO schedule for the event above still shows TBA vs. TBA & TBA vs. TBA at the time this information was posted)
January 24 (HBO Boxing) - _WCB: Antonio Margarito vs. Shane Mosley (welterweight)_ (10 p.m.)

Note that there may be a few other mid-week premieres on HBO but of course the guide data for January may not yet be searchable so finding those isn't so easy 

*Cinemax*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's December downloadable guide: in January, expect Cinemax to have *Semi-Pro*(the Will Ferrell starring ode to the old American Basketball Association professional basketball league), along with *Be Kind, Rewind* with Jack Black and Mos Def.
=====
January 3 - *Doomsday* starring Rhona Mitra, Bob Hoskins, Adrian Lester, Alexander Siddig, David O'hara, Malcolm Mcdowell, Craig Conway, Myanna Buring, Sean Pertwee, Darren Morfitt (10 p.m.)
January 10 - *Over Her Dead Body* starring Eva Longoria, Paul Rudd, Lake Bell, Lindsay Sloane, Stephen Root, Kali Rocha, W. Morgan Sheppard, Sam Pancake, Jason Biggs (10 p.m.)
January 17 - *Be Kind, Rewind* starring Jack Black, Danny Glover, Mos Def, Mia Farrow, Chandler Parker, Irv Gooch, Arjay Smith, Marcus Carl Franklin, Amir Ali Said, Sigourney Weaver, Melonie Diaz, Samuel Rivera, Shydeshia Pickett (10 p.m.)
January 24 - *Funny Games* starring Naomi Watts, Tim Roth, Michael Pitt, Brady Corbet, Devon Gearhart, Boyd Gaines, Siobhan Hogan, Robert Lupone (10 p.m.)
January 31 - *Semi-Pro* starring Will Ferrell, Woody Harrelson, Andre Benjamin, Maura Tierney, Will Arnett, Andy Richter, David Koechner, Rob Corddry, Andrew Daily, Jackie Earle Haley (10 p.m.)

Same note for Cinemax as for HBO... there may be some mid-week premieres that aren't showing up here because the guide data isn't as easy to find currently.

*Showtime*
Series and/or season Premieres on Sunday, January 18th: *The L Word*, *The United States of Tara* and *Secret Diary of a Call Girl*. The rest of the events will have to wait until Showtime publishes their sched. From looking over the daily schedule for January, it seems that Showtime is going to air scary flix similar to their sister channel The Movie Channel. I guess they feel that blood sells.
=====
January 3 - *1408* starring some poor people that are soon to be victims (8 p.m.)
January 3 - *Hostel: Part II* starring more poor people that are soon to be victims (10 p.m.)
January 10 - *Love and Other Disasters* starring (gee, wouldn't it be nice if Showtime told us this stuff?) (9 p.m.)
January 18 - *The L Word* (9 p.m.) (season premiere)
January 18 - *The United States of Tara: Pilot* starring (do you dare watch one of Showtime's promo's for this to find out?) (8 p.m.) (Showtime has promoted this fairly heavily. It does look like it could be interesting...)
January 18 - *Secret Diary of a Call Girl* starring Billie Piper (10:30 p.m.) (Season 2 premiere)
January 31 - *Bug* (actually for details on this, it looks like it's the movie described here at IMDB. starring a bug (duh!) in human female form (9 p.m.)

*Showtime family of channels Boxing/MMA/EliteXC events:*
January 17 - _Showtime Championship Boxing_ (note that Fightnights.com didn't have info for this bout and of course, Showtime isn't posting details currently) (9 p.m.)

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for January.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )
=====
January 3 - *Skinwalkers* starring Wait for it!! You know it's coming. Yup, more victims! (9 p.m.)
January 10 - *The Ferryman* starring blood and splattered guts! (9 p.m.)
January 17 - *Arachnophobia* starring Jeff Daniels, John Goodman, a mean spider, and victims! (9 p.m.) (actually I love this flick, even if I'm no fan of spiders and even if my spouse and offspring hate 'em and are easily scared by 'em. Goodman's exterminator is totally cool!)
January 24 - *Stir of Echos* starring whichever actors and actresses can last long enough to avoid being victims! (9 p.m.)
January 31 - *Pumpkin Karver* starring a krazy karver and some people that are gonna get karved up -- you didn't think it would actually be pumpkins did you? (9 p.m.)

*HDNet Movies sneak previews* (info normally found here, scroll down as necessary)
Not to steal the thunder of the regular HDNet and HDNet Movies info that gets posted, but hopefully this advance warning will help keep people from missing some of these sneak previews (releases of films that are headed to theatres but which are sneak previewed to HDNet Movie subscribers before or at the same time they are released in theatres, meaning free to HDNet Movie subscribers while movie goers get to pay regular prices at their local movie houses).
=====
*Wednesday, January 7* (8 p.m., with 2 repeats same night) - *Yonkers Joe* Starring: Chazz Palminteri, Christine Lahti, Tom Guiry, Linus Roache, and Michael Lerner. Written & Directed by: Robert Celestino
_Yonkers Joe_ is an exciting, high-stakes con film and moving family drama written and directed by Robert Celestino, and starring Academy Award-nominee Chazz Palminteri, Academy Award-winner Christine Lahti, Tom Guiry (The Black Donnellys), Golden Globe-nominee Linus Roache, and Academy Award-nominee Michael Lerner.
An ode to old time gamblers, now outdated in an age of powerful upscale casinos, Yonkers Joe tells the story of a dice hustler (Palminteri) whose determination to make one last grab for a big score in Vegas is complicated by the reappearance of his estranged, mentally challenged son into his life.​
*Wednesday, February 11* - *Two Lovers* Starring: Joaquin Phoenix, Gwyneth Paltrow, Vinessa Shaw, and Isabella Rossellini. Directed by: James Gray
_Two Lovers_ is a modern-day romantic drama set in New York. It tells the story of Leonard (Joaquin Phoenix), an attractive, placid and depressed young man who moves back in with his parents (played by Isabella Rossellini and Moni Monoshov), following a recent heartbreak. An aspiring photographer, Leonard works part-time at his fathers dry-cleaners to save enough money to buy a camera. Meanwhile, his concerned parents try to set him up with Sandra (Vinessa Shaw), the sweet and caring daughter of a close family friend. A big family dinner serves as their introduction and Leonard arranges to see her again.
But then late one night Leonard looks out his bedroom window and notices a ravishing young woman he has never seen before. Michelle (Gwyneth Paltrow) recently moved into an apartment in his familys buildingan apartment thats underwritten by the wealthy married man shes seeing. Leonard is instantly attracted to Michelle, an attraction that quickly becomes an obsession. He ardently pursues her in the hope she will break-off her affair.
As Michelle begins to fall for Leonard and Leonard discovers hidden depths in Sandra, Leonard is forced to make an impossible decision...​
*Wednesday, March 18* - *The Great Buck Howard* Starring: Colin Hanks, John Malkovich, and Emily Blunt. Written & Directed by: Sean McGinly
In the comedy _The Great Buck Howard_, recent law school dropout Troy Gable (Colin Hanks) answers an ad for a Road Manager and Personal Assistant for Celebrity Performer, thinking it will break him into the entertainment industry. In actual fact, he has signed on to work for Buck Howard (John Malkovich), a has-been magician trying to revitalize his waning career. With the help of a fiery publicist (Emily Blunt), Troy and Buck embark on a cross-country tour in hopes of staging the comeback of a lifetime.​
Note schedules subject to change. For informational purposes only. Updated as information becomes available. Enjoy everyone.


----------

